# animation???



## fordfreak05 (Dec 22, 2010)

are there any animated cars like a log dump car and log loader, or a coal loader ect i have not seen any in garden trains like in s and o.. thanks jason


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I think Rail King made a car that dumped it's load. But that was a while back. I have not seen one lately 

I think it was like a gondola car. 

If I am right it required a actavation track that was about as along as the car and made it dump the load.


----------



## fordfreak05 (Dec 22, 2010)

i will have to look in to that .. the log loader and other acc. of american flyer are sweet. and would love to see it in g scale.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

When I was a kid and had my Lionel I had a coal conveyor that loaded fake coal into a hopper and it would dump it back on the coal loader.


----------



## fordfreak05 (Dec 22, 2010)

i have the log loader , loading platform , and unloading car... in s scale. is that stuff not acceptable in garden trains. or too unrealistic?


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

The Gondola you are thinking of was 1994 LGB #41610 Yellow Gondola which required a special track. It dumped SHELL 55 gallon drums into a shallow container attached to the track. 

http://www.lgbworld.com/service_manuals/41610-1.PDF


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I also think tha Rail King rolling stock is in 1/32 scale.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ is correct. MTH Rail King does have a dumping coal/ballast car and a dumping log car. Each car must be activated by a special track. LGB did make a dumping gondola, and may have had plans for a dumping ladle car. Thought I saw the dumping ladle car in the big 2006 catalog, but don't hold me to that.

Other than those items, operating crossing gates (LGB European, pressure-operated) and operating semaphore signals are about it. Oh yeah, the LGP Toy Trains line also had an exploding box van, a bubble blowing car, and pop up T-rex, Dumbo, Nimo box van. (Almost forgot, LGB and QSI made stock cars which had sound effects - I still have a QSI cattle car.) My guess is that the problem is two-fold. The operating item would need to have weather-proof motors and electrical connections, AND once produced, consumers would be turned-off by the sticker shock.

That said, the enterprizing large scale train enthusiast could possibly build his/her own operating accessories. One enterprizing S gauge enthusiast built extra accessories using Erector sets. We could do the same in large scale, but would have to adapt for outdoors - sealed motors and appropriate wiring PLUS Rustoleom paint for the girders and joists. I have already worked the details for an exploding dynamite boxcar. I still need to find a rat trap for the mechanism - mouse traps dont have enouigh "OOMPH." The trap will be tripped by a pendelum device. Too much rough train handling, and KABOOM!!

Have fun,
David Meashey

P. S. Just a side note. Probably would not be too hard to build John Allen's infamous Gorre & Daphitid "hotbox" car in large scale. Plenty of room inside any large scale box car to house the trip mechanism. Red LED for the "hotbox." 9v battery or smaller to power the LED.


----------



## GaryR (Feb 6, 2010)

Right you are JJ , Rail King is 1:32. Haven't gotten around to animated stuff yet, rest assured you'll know when I do.  

GaryR


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I had the LGB exploding dynamite car; real fun!! 
I still have it -sort off- some pieces are missing.... It's in my scrapbox now waiting to be bashed into something else... 

I think there would be a market for animated cars!


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

The LGB Dynamite car is a lot of fun! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I did some Googling on animated G scale cars but the only ones out there that are not mentioned above are the those with working dwarfs, skating gnomes, backing fairies or dancing Santa's... Lot of fun, but not what you are looking for I'm afraid...

Although... New Bright has an animated log theme car: #3844 Log Mill Car








Bachmann has 4 wheel side dump ore cars and 1:20.3 wood side dump cars that can tilt to dump loads. But you have to think of a way to make them do it automatically (like some sort of rail?).


----------



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

The Rails to Go down in Miami had the coal/ballast car (MTH - 1:32) with the actuator track included right after Christmas ... almost bought it but decided that I didn't want to deal with the extra wiring and possibly the need to be able to take the actuator track in when not being used. 

I am assuming that it hasn't moved since when you call them they pretty much disavow having anything in largescale. 

I am still dealing with trying to make remote control of turnouts reliable so adding additional automation is pretty low on my priority list. 

Tom


----------



## fordfreak05 (Dec 22, 2010)

happy new year . and thanks for the reply's now i have found the log dump cars. i did not see them when i searched google... 
i will have to see bout building me a exploding car for sure..

what about radio control for track switch. using a servo?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By fordfreak05 on 02 Jan 2011 09:17 AM 
happy new year . and thanks for the reply's now i have found the log dump cars. i did not see them when i searched google... 
i will have to see bout building me a exploding car for sure..

what about radio control for track switch. using a servo? 







Thereis a whole bunch of stuff about remote control switching.....I suggest you mosey on down to the "TRACKS TRESTELS BRIDGES AND ROADBED" fourm
and look or even ask the same question down there. 


JJ


----------



## fordfreak05 (Dec 22, 2010)

the servo thing was towards tom just a suggestion. from my 1/4 scale r/c experience


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Got to this page. http://www.mdr.de/8039061.html Go to Minute # 52 and you´ll see quite a bit of animated vehicles and figures on V. Schumann´s 1 : 32 narrow gauge layout. 

Go to http://www.prehm-modellbahn.de/start.html and check Prehm Miniaturen, bewegliche Figuren and you´ll find a collection of animated metal figures in 1 : 22,5. They actually have litte Massoth servos built into the figures. 

Have Fun 

Juergen / Fritz


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice! I thought the method of loading coal into the gondola was rather ingenious. I had to watch twice, and closely, to see how the train pulled away. Most of the other animations were very unique in their building method. Indoor layouts can offer an infinite variety of possibilities in the way of animation.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Maybe I can add, Mr. Schumann constructed most of his scenes from junk. Thrown away househld machines, tape recoders, printers, computers etc. He grew up in the GDR, where modellers had to learn to improvise, since not very much was offered in the shops. I have seen model garden rrairoad track actually made from curtain rails.

To get some ideas for animation, it can be helpful to study old Lionel or Maerklin catalogues. Or screen the internet for "Automata" . http://www.sidestreetbannerworks.co...omata.html 

Animated figures are not nessessarly limited to indoor layouts. Suppose we all have seen trains with a conductor waving his lantern or loco engineers turning their head, according to the direction, the loco is running. Very famous was the "Animated man" some years ago. A figure pushing an ore car along some track. 


Have Fun

Juergen


----------



## fordfreak05 (Dec 22, 2010)

yes that is very cool . i would have liked to see the log loader crane better..i am not going to go that far . exploding car, log loader coal /dirt loader package tosser. cow on track(or some thing that gets away at the last second) maybe a animated couple in a trailer or truck bed being bad..


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Google for Stamping Ground Gold mine and you´ll find plenty of articles and film about a NZ Gn15 layout, full of animated scenes. 

If you are good with digital command, you can try to build a loading scene like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XwXs4fTjgw&feature=related Mr. Zoffi uses Zimo DC. 

Have Fun 

Juergen / Fritz


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Just thought you may like to know this. I was looking at Train-Li's site yesterday and noticed that Axel carries several of the animated figures that Fritz pointed out earlier. Train-Li sponsors the Product Reviews forum, and their link is above that forum. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------

